# Forum > FPS > Battlefield > Battlefield Cheats, Glitches, Hacks and Exploits >  How to get into any password protected server, without knowing the pass

## EmiloZ

1. Login on Battlelog.
2. Goto Server Browser.
3. Click on a Caspian Border, password protected server.
4. Don't enter anything
5. Rightclick the webpage.
6. Click ''Inspect Element'' (Must have Chrome/Firefox)
7. Goto the Console.
8. Enter this :


```
launcher.verifyPassword = function(game, gameServerGuid, plaintextPassword, callback) { callback(true); }
```

9. Click ''Submit''

And you're in....

----------


## Igzz

6. Click ''Inspect Element'' (Must have Chrome/Firefox)

You need an addon for that, not sure which though?

----------


## Teh Megazord

Didn't work for me D:

----------


## keaarori

No..fking way.. it works... + rep

edit Push Ctrl Shift J and just copy paste that into it while the enter password screen is up.
edit 2 - current password is shoppingcartsareagoodride

----------


## Zuleyah

alternately and for those who the above doesn't work the current password is shoppingcartsareagoodride

----------

